
What Happened to MyFitnessPal? - notkaya
I used this app almost daily about 5 years ago. It was great, just a little calorie calculator. I could pull it up super fast and jot down what I was eating. The weight tracking system was neat, but I personally didn&#x27;t even use that.<p>I downloaded it this weekend because I&#x27;ve been meaning to start getting in better shape... And I guess I made a mistake.<p>There are so many useless features packed into what was once just a simple calorie tracker. Does anyone actually use the &quot;feed&quot; feature?<p>Who thought it was a good idea to turn a fitness app into social media?<p>AND they offer a premium option?<p>MORE features? How? Why?<p>Why can&#x27;t apps just do one thing nowadays?
======
bigiain
It got bought by Under Armour, and their approach to recoup on the ~$400mil
purchase prices was that they continuously spammed all the users by every
conceivable avenue.

And then they got breached and lost the entire ~150million user database:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-under-armour-
databreach/u...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-under-armour-
databreach/under-armour-says-150-million-myfitnesspal-accounts-breached-
idUSKBN1H532W)

Just change any passwords you ever used there, delete it, and move on...

------
JMTQp8lwXL
One silver lining is they send pretty generous coupons (like 40% off) for
UnderArmour once or twice a year -- even if you don't use the apps.

So if you like the brand, from a financial planning perspective, being a MFP
member (which is free) isn't a bad deal.

For calorie/meal tracking, I hear cronometer is superior.

